# Snowblower recs?



## whiporee (Feb 9, 2012)

I'm buying a Terex PT100 skidsteer (mostly used for forestry, but this time of year I use my ASV SR80 for plowing) and I want to get a snowblower for it. Does anyone have experience with specific models to recommend/warn against? 

The skid steer is 100 HP with the enclosed cab and on tracks. I mostly use it for a pair of driveways on the property -- one dirt about 800 feet and the other a mile-long paved one. Both roads are about 15 feet wide. I've got a blade attached to my ASV, but it's slow and doesn't float well, and using the ag tractor with rear-mounted blade is tough in big snows (plus, the tractor is cumbersome and a pain). So I'm looking for a blower, and wondered if anyone had any suggestions as to a make and model. Thanks


----------



## leon (Nov 18, 2008)

*snow blower needs*

About your ASV and wanting a snow blower,

I would look at skid steer solutions to purchase one of thier
three point hitch quick attach kits which has a hydraulic motor 
mounted to accept implements that use a power take off.

Your ASV has the power I think for a standard snow caster that is a
standard rear mount.

This will save you lots of money versus a hydraulic driven snow caster.

As far as brands go I would recommend a Pronovost snow caster,
specifically the Pronovost Group 1 720 TRC.

The TRC model has a rotating drum which eliminates the funnel effect 
of the chute and spout for heavy deep snows like the type you have in the 
Colorado area. 720 TRC has a six foot cut with a 24 inch diameter 4 paddle 
impeller.

This allows you to use a standard rear mount snow caster 
which is much less costly than a hydraulic drive snow caster and 
eliminating the added complexity for the hydraulics of a hydraulic 
drive snow caster entirely.

Please contact Paul Vanderzon through the forum here to inquire about the
TRC 720 units as they are well suited for heavy snows.

Here is the link for the Pronovost folks;

www.pronovost.qb.ca


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

I have a Quick Attach/Erskine (same with different stickers) I like it. Mine is a standard flow, I'm assuming your 100 will be a hi flow with a forestry kit? You will be really happy with a hi flow if your has it, the standard flow throws snow but a hi flow hurls it


----------



## klaus (Mar 30, 2011)

I have an Erskine ES2410 on my S185 Bobcat that I am very happy with. I have the high flow option and the set up works really well. We average 500" of snow a year and I'm able to keep up with my near one mile driveway. There are some videos of my machine in action at::


----------

